# Vaccinate or NOT??



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I am debating whether to vaccine my 2 . Ages 14 and 12. I can't cat foster if I don't.


----------



## Pup (May 12, 2012)

I have 4 cats, ages, 6,7,8 and 9. They have not had yearly vacs since they were kittens (mostly because my mom refuses), in all those years, not one of them has had any medical conditions. My 7 year old did have a cold, but that is the only medical problem any of them has had. they are also indoor/outdoor


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My last cats were 17 when they died. For them we had stopped all vaccines except for rabies by 9yrs old. They were indoor only, NEVER outside. We kept up with rabies since it is required by law. In my state if an un-vaccinated pet bites someone, it is up to the bitten person to decide if they want to go through the shots, quarantine the animal, or have the animal tested-which is done post mortem. I am unwilling to let that be someone else's decision.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I too have an 8 year old Maine ****. Right before we moved to Missouri three years ago, she had her rabies and all shots. In Massachusetts, the rabies is good for three years, in Missouri, 1 year, so Princess has never been to my new vet because I was waiting for the rabies to expire. 

My younger Siamese is three and she has been going yearly. I was thinking about stopping her vaccines except for the rabies, but my vet said that a cat can catch diseases from other cats through window screens etc. Plus she has also snuck out of the house twice this summer.

I too have been putting off bring my Maine **** in for vaccines. She is a shyer cat, and has no desire to even go near any of the doors.

I had a cat that I left at my parents house had cancer that grew in the region of where he got his vaccines. He was 18 when he died, but the last few years the tumors had to be removed a few times, they would grow along his whole side of his body.


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

I take my 3 cats to a cats only clinic. Due to the incidence of sarcoma due to vaccines in cats they only vaccinate every 3 years for outdoor cats. With indoor only cats they base it on the individual cat and owner. I no longer vaccinate my 3 indoor only cats. They are 12, 12 and 18 years old and my vet is totally ok with that decision.

ETA: Rabies is not required for cats in CA so none of my cats have ever gotten a rabies vaccine.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Never vaccinated any of our indoor cats since they were kittens. Never had a problem. Last one died at 18.

How can a State require rabies for cats? Do they require a license?


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

thanks for all your replies, my sister also did not vaccinate her cats or dogs, just the rabies since it's required by law every year in our province (Ontario) and they all lived 17+ years, my cat that died 3 days after his last vaccine was 12 and extremely healthy, so I think I know which direction I'm going. I will have Merlin tested for his glucose though.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

My two cats only get rabies. I've always done this with all my cats. My last two passed at 18 years and 17 years. The two I have now are 12 and 11, (estimates), they're indoors most of the time. When they are outdoors, it's only in our backyard for some fun in the sun.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I'll just throw my 2 cents in here.

My GR Chi, who I just lost in July at the age of 12 was vaccinated regularly up until the age of about 3 - 4 years old and IMHO my bad....perhaps or perhaps not.

During all those years, she was healthy, happy...no parasites, no health problems...just a happy and healthy GR. 

I was employed as a vet tech during university and knew way back when, that there was no need for yearly vaccines after the initial puppy dosages to teen years, as I dealt and ordered this for the clinic I was employed at and knew what the reps told me about what they were peddling.

To make a long story short, after about the age of 6 for my Yaichi, I stopped the yearly vaccines, the heartworm....all that stuff. She was healthy, happy...no problem, however let me qualify that I live in a suburban environment where there is very little danger of rabies or other disease in our environment and lifestyle.

Because my girl became over excited when she saw other dogs during our walks and...and I was worried that our "vaccination card" was not "up to date"... well me just leave it at that, I became worried that because I didn't have her vaccinated since she was about 6 years old, I decided that I better do something about it so I did, due to pressure of implied and accepted practice against my gut and what I knew or thought I do.

I went to the vet...they gave her a rabies and the other booster at age 10...and shortly thereafter, *at the one exact spot of one of the injections, I saw a growth.*

I immediately took her to my vet, had it aspirated and was told it was a lipoma...nothing to worry about, no need to take it out as it would grow back etc. etc....so the vet said...and I have a 24 year history with this vet with my other fur babies. 

It grew and grew to about the size of a small football. Didn't bother her much or so I thought, and the vet reassured me that it bothered me more than it did her, even when she collapsed and then days later it burst.

Anyway, sorry for the ramble, however my point here is, that I am convinced that whatever they injected into her caused this lipoma/growth and that repeated yearly vaccines after our fur babies have enough immunity if just plaguing our babies with poison that they do not need, but the vets want and need to keep up the revenue of their practice.

With my new girl, I will be looking for a vet who combines both traditional veterinary care with holistic care.....one who administers and only recommends what they dog actually needs: ie: single vaccines, dead vs live serum etc. and one who cares more about care than yearly $$

I'm sure this won't be a popular post here, however I urge your all to consider and read about what vaccines really do, not only to our fur babies but to humans and what drives current practices.

Canine Vaccines and Vaccination | Dog and Puppy Vaccination Schedule

*Vaccines*


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

> *vets want and need to keep up the revenue of their practice*


precisely my concern. I will be talking with the cats vet about this, hopefully she is just as open minded as when I talked to her about Bayne's neutering and holding off on it.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Reading this thread is perfect timing, my cat, A.J. is 15 y.o. and due for his yearly vax next month. He's outdoors 24/7 and I've been thinking about stopping all vax other than rabies. I plan to call the vet when we get back from vacation.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

We always vaccinate our indoor/outdoor cat. They need rabies, distemper, and feline leukemia shots. The rabies and distemper shots are spaced out just the same as with the dogs. Feline leukemia especially scares me, as there are a lot of stray cats out there. 

If your cat is indoors only, then obviously there is a lesser need for vaccinations.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We live in a semi-rural area so A.J. doesn't really come into contact with other cats. In his younger days he'd roam the property some and I'm sure then he did but now days he sticks pretty close to home being either on our screened porch or the backyard in the shade of the landscaping. The rabies vax is important since there is wildlife but not sure about the need for the others.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I currently have 4 cats. For the past several years they only get Rabies every 3 years. My cats are indoor/outdoor. As kittens/young adults they got their distemper and Leukemia shots. I don't believe in overvaccinating. One of my cats just turned 17 and she is no longer up to date on Rabies. She stays in mostly and if she goes out it is while I am home and she just sits on the porch.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've also questioned whether vaccinations are necessary or not, and have done some research, as well. Here's another site where various pet owners have shared their experiences:

Vaccination Side Effects in Pets


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Yaichi's Mom said:


> but the vets want and need to keep up the revenue of their practice.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vaccines*


For my vet, that is simply not true. They have a program where if you bring your pet in for a yearly exam (2x a year for seniors) they don't charge you for basic vaccines-they do charge me the difference between normal rabies and pure-vax for the cats.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Now I am freaked out! :s Nyah developed a large bump from the needle during her spay and it is still there . The vet assures me it's fine. :s she's at a new vet now and we recently took her to rabies shots. They gave her a booster without our consent and convinced us to give her a water shot and lyme disease shot, she is suppose to go back in two weeks for the second set but I am going to cancel now. :s

As for the cats. I am going to look for a new vet again and only give them rabies shot which is required by law. :s


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually, I have just made the decision to not give the cats rabies shots either. They are all indoor cats and are very friendly. They won't come into contact with any other animals other then the ones I already have.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Now I am freaked out! :s Nyah developed a large bump from the needle during her spay and it is still there . The vet assures me it's fine. :s she's at a new vet now and we recently took her to rabies shots. They gave her a booster without our consent and convinced us to give her a water shot and lyme disease shot, she is suppose to go back in two weeks for the second set but I am going to cancel now. :s
> 
> As for the cats. I am going to look for a new vet again and only give them rabies shot which is required by law. :s


It is very common for temporary bumps to happen with vaccines and whenever something it put under the skin. Sometimes they don't show up until about a month later, and will take a couple months to go away.

I recently had a sick rabbit that needed intravenous fluids that I had to give him myself, and the first thing they told me was not to be afraid if a lump is left when I am done, it will go away when everything is absorbed.


----------



## Deb_Bayne (Mar 18, 2011)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Actually, I have just made the decision to not give the cats rabies shots either. They are all indoor cats and are very friendly. They won't come into contact with any other animals other then the ones I already have.


My cats are also indoor and are only outside (rarely) if they are on harnesses, never out to roam. Although, the last time Merlin got out Bayne also got out at the same time and he chased Merlin around the house 3 times with hubby following/running, wished I was home and got that on video, sounded hilarious. Merlin was diagnosed with diabetes shortly after that incident and will not dart for the door again. Louie, my white one has gotten out by accident and I found him walking along the border between properties, but now because of Bayne he hesitates at open doors... I guess Bayne has taught them both a lesson. 

As far as not giving the rabies shot, because it is the law I suspect the vet would take issue to further treatments if we don't follow at least that part and because of Merlin's diabetes and Bayne's upcoming neuter I don't want to risk alienating her (the vet).


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> It is very common for temporary bumps to happen with vaccines and whenever something it put under the skin. Sometimes they don't show up until about a month later, and will take a couple months to go away.
> 
> I recently had a sick rabbit that needed intravenous fluids that I had to give him myself, and the first thing they told me was not to be afraid if a lump is left when I am done, it will go away when everything is absorbed.


She was spayed in November it is now August. The vet says its pain meds pooled up from her spay but it never went away


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> It is very common for temporary bumps to happen with vaccines and whenever something it put under the skin. Sometimes they don't show up until about a month later, and will take a couple months to go away.
> 
> I recently had a sick rabbit that needed intravenous fluids that I had to give him myself, and the first thing they told me was not to be afraid if a lump is left when I am done, it will go away when everything is absorbed.


She was spayed in November it is now August. The vet says its pain meds pooled up from her spay but it never went away


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

Deb_Bayne said:


> My cats are also indoor and are only outside (rarely) if they are on harnesses, never out to roam. Although, the last time Merlin got out Bayne also got out at the same time and he chased Merlin around the house 3 times with hubby following/running, wished I was home and got that on video, sounded hilarious. Merlin was diagnosed with diabetes shortly after that incident and will not dart for the door again. Louie, my white one has gotten out by accident and I found him walking along the border between properties, but now because of Bayne he hesitates at open doors... I guess Bayne has taught them both a lesson.
> 
> As far as not giving the rabies shot, because it is the law I suspect the vet would take issue to further treatments if we don't follow at least that part and because of Merlin's diabetes and Bayne's upcoming neuter I don't want to risk alienating her (the vet).


True. That's my only concern. If one of the cats get sick the vets will be alerted that they are not up to date on their vaccines. Although I am switching vets the next time Nyah needs to go in. They were trying to convince us to give her every vaccination under the sun and I hate pushiness. I'm sure they would try to convince us to give all the cats boosters too. We don't have them registered and they are scared of outside so them escaping is not a concern


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Nyahsmommy said:


> She was spayed in November it is now August. The vet says its pain meds pooled up from her spay but it never went away


Wow, that is a long time.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm all for not vaccinating older cats, but Rabies is a must. I will tell you that we will update a cats rabies because it is required BY LAW that we do it. It is for our safety and the cat's safety. We have to have an up to date rabies to treat a cat (unless it is really sick).


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

With my dogs, I run annual titers. This way my vet and I are certain that they're covered but I'm not in danger of over-vaccinating. (The exception is rabies, which I give every 3 years as required by law) Can you run titers on your cats?

Julie, Jersey and Oz


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

I have 3 cats, mainly outdoors. They all get rabies/distemper due to the fact that we have many wild animals (skunks, raccoons, mink) and also plenty of stray/wild cats. I never want to take the risk of them getting something and having to be put down. It is different if they are always inside... But, we even vaccinate our horses for rabies and other diseases just to be on the safe side. We did stop vaccinating out old GR after he hit 15 because we figured he had to have built up enough antibodies by that age, but still if he were to have bitten someone for whatever reason and we had to have him put down it would have been devastating. For this reason, I always keep all my animals up to date even if they are barn cats. This of course is just my personal opinion and the knowledge I have gathered working at a vet clinic.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Actually, I have just made the decision to not give the cats rabies shots either. They are all indoor cats and are very friendly. They won't come into contact with any other animals other then the ones I already have.


Do you not have bats in Ontario? We get THAT call all the time ("OMG, my cat just caught a bat in the house..."). Bats are one of the biggest Rabies vectors in my area.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

Nyahsmommy said:


> Actually, I have just made the decision to not give the cats rabies shots either. They are all indoor cats and are very friendly. They won't come into contact with any other animals other then the ones I already have.


Indoor cats should be vaccinated for Rabies. Several years ago I had a friend that worked at a vet. They had an indoor cat come in that was acting very aggressive. It bit the owner as well as the vet staff. Turned out the cat had rabies which it got from a bat that had been in the house.


----------

